# Duty belt



## EMTJosh9 (Apr 19, 2015)

Do you guys use them? If so what do you have on it? I am thinking I should probably get one but I dont wanna look like a whacker carrying a bunch of unneeded stuff on my first day haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2015)

See what the other guys carry. And then borrow their stuff when you're on a call. 

Shears, a pen and radio are all you really need.


----------



## nick Joseph (Apr 19, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> See what the other guys carry. And then borrow their stuff when you're on a call.
> 
> Shears, a pen and radio are all you really need.


Do you think the FTO who is also the medic in our company , will have me using the radio / holding it so I can get used to radioing in to dispatch when we get a call or do you think he's going to want to since im new?


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Why don't you try asking your FTO what they expect you to do. Each FTO will do things differently, they know you are new and will show you how to do things and make sure you understand before making you do something.  I doubt they will expect you to do everything and know everything on day one. When I was an FTO at a different place than now I started the new people with showing them where everything is in the ambulance, getting them familierized with how we start a shift, and what we get for paperwork. After day one then I started with radio operations, and other patient care aspects related to the provider level that I would be training.


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 19, 2015)

EMTJosh9 said:


> Do you guys use them? If so what do you have on it? I am thinking I should probably get one but I dont wanna look like a whacker carrying a bunch of unneeded stuff on my first day haha.



I used one for a short while way back when I was just starting EMS, never used one since.  We're not police officers (no disrespect to them, they do a hell of a job), and we don't need to carry a bunch of junk on our belts.  Get a riggers belt or whatever they're called, and use one of those.  Holds everything you need: radio, flashlight (if you carry one), and trauma shears (keep them tucked into my back belt loop).  Anything over that is overkill (with the possible exception of a multi-tool).


----------



## EMTJosh9 (Apr 20, 2015)

medichopeful said:


> I used one for a short while way back when I was just starting EMS, never used one since.  We're not police officers (no disrespect to them, they do a hell of a job), and we don't need to carry a bunch of junk on our belts.  Get a riggers belt or whatever they're called, and use one of those.  Holds everything you need: radio, flashlight (if you carry one), and trauma shears (keep them tucked into my back belt loop).  Anything over that is overkill (with the possible exception of a multi-tool).


Hey, Stupid question here but do you carry a flashlight ? I'm just wondering when you would use it really .. I've never seen anyone need to use a flashlight , would it be fore like MVA's where its kinda dark? or in what type of situations would you use it mainly ? Dark obviously .. but usually FOR ME anyways , it's not dark 98% of the time


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2015)

The only time I found myself wishing for a flashlight on scene was a TC (Traffic Collision) in the dark, and then I was wishing for a helmet mounted light (here we wear our blue EMS helmets and brush coats w/ high vis vest on every TC regardless of time of day or location, and are now required to wear the yellow brush pants w/ reflective stripes on all freeway calls also regardless of time of day...squirrel!!). Our older ambulances have Maglights with built in chargers in the cabs, while the newer rigs only have a smaller hand held flashlight, but since neither are angled (so I can't just clip it to my shirt/jacket) they pull a hand away from patient assessment/treatment and thus never really used either handheld flashlights on scene (that's where the firefighters come in handy lol). So short of a decent helmet mounted light I've never missed having a light on my belt. Personally I only really carry a multitool on my belt (a habit I picked up in the Army, I also wear it in civies lol). At work I do wear a small little glove pouch that I've shoved my penlight and an emesis bag into, and even that's overkill (though having an emesis bag immediately handy has paid off multiple times lol). Beyond that, every other piece of equipment, from shears to bandaids is carried in our first in bag and is on scene anyway, I've never felt any need whatsoever to have any of that stuff on my person. Why on earth do I need half my equipment pulling my pants down when I'm at the store or in station? All that stuff comes in on scene with our bags anyway.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 20, 2015)

medichopeful said:


> I used one for a short while way back when I was just starting EMS, never used one since.  We're not police officers (no disrespect to them, they do a hell of a job), and we don't need to carry a bunch of junk on our belts.  Get a riggers belt or whatever they're called, and use one of those.  Holds everything you need: radio, flashlight (if you carry one), and trauma shears (keep them tucked into my back belt loop).  Anything over that is overkill (with the possible exception of a multi-tool).


What he said. I just wear a stiff web trouser belt with a glove pouch, a leatherman wave. Radio goes in a radio strap, only flashlight i have is a penlight, also keep work gloves i my cargo pocket

Used to wear a duty belt, but it is unnecessarily bulky


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 20, 2015)

EMTJosh9 said:


> Hey, Stupid question here but do you carry a flashlight ? I'm just wondering when you would use it really .. I've never seen anyone need to use a flashlight , would it be fore like MVA's where its kinda dark? or in what type of situations would you use it mainly ? Dark obviously .. but usually FOR ME anyways , it's not dark 98% of the time



The only stupid question is the one not asked!*  I don't carry a flashlight.  Where I work, anytime there's a need for a flashlight (911 calls), police or fire are there too.  When I used to work campus EMS, I used to carry one because we'd be outside on the green a fair amount, but now working urban EMS I don't.  I do, however, carry a small keychain flashlight on my ID lanyard for checking pupils.  Flashlights are useful in dimly lit building, outside when looking for stuff or examining the patient quickly, and anything else you can think of, but I don't work overnights that often so the benefit of carrying one just isn't there!



*Alright, we can all admit that's not true.   This doesn't count as a stupid question though Josh!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 20, 2015)

I carry a very small light that has 3 settings (one of which is a pupil exam setting). I have a LED Maglite in my backpack that I will grab if needed and then I also have a light mounted on my helmet for TCs.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wear a belt to keep my pants from falling off. But that's really the only purpose my belt serves. 


 I have shears, penlight, pens, stethoscope, and a small flashlight in my pockets. Only thing on my belt is a radio if I'm on a call. If I'm at the station, the radio is on the table next to me.


----------



## nick Joseph (Apr 20, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I wear a belt to keep my pants from falling off. But that's really the only purpose my belt serves.
> 
> 
> I have shears, penlight, pens, stethoscope, and a small flashlight in my pockets. Only thing on my belt is a radio if I'm on a call. If I'm at the station, the radio is on the table next to me.


Yeah  I'd do the same, but we dony wear bdu pants so not that many pockets


----------



## Bosco836 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think a lot comes down to personal preference.  Where I'm at - its a mixed bag, with about 60% of the staff using duty belts and the remainder using regular leather belts.  I personally wear a duty belt that has a glove pouch, my radio, (small) flashlight, phone, and occasionally a pair of shears.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 23, 2015)

depending on where I work, I either wear a duty belt or just a regular leather belt.  If I am anticipating a busy day (where we run all day and don't make it back to station, typically in an urban area only), I might throw on my duty belt.

On it I have my radio swivel holster, glove pouch, trauma sheers, leather gloves, and a flashlight holder.

but if I don't wear it (which is more common lately), I just use my radio strap, and put everything that is usually on it in my BDU pockets (the belt was purchased while I was at an agency that only permitted regular 4 pocket ****ies pants to be worn)


----------



## medicaltransient (Apr 23, 2015)

A wu wu pouch is useful for stealing supplies for your wu wu bag in your car. Thats what i hear.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Apr 24, 2015)

My belt holds up my pants.

In my pockets I keep my utility knife, my shears, a pen, flashlight, and my wallet & phone. That's it. All the gear I need is in the bags we carry, I don't need to have that stuff hanging off of me.


----------



## NPO (May 1, 2015)

EMTJosh9 said:


> Do you guys use them? If so what do you have on it? I am thinking I should probably get one but I dont wanna look like a whacker carrying a bunch of unneeded stuff on my first day haha.


I work 24s and another EMT has a duty belt with all kinds of stuff on it (not that I care). I asked him why he has it on a separate belt. The logic was brilliant.

So he doesn't have to keep all the crap on when at the station. Just take off the duty belt at station, then back on for a call. Genius. 
I'll be getting one.


----------



## Tigger (May 1, 2015)

If you have so much stuff on your person that you can't comfortably sit down, you don't need a belt. You need lose most of the stuff you carry.

Personally I think they look absurd and are the tools of EMS "providers" that wish they could be cops and want a more imposing look. My opinion only of course.


----------



## Houstonemt (Jun 30, 2018)

EMTJosh9 said:


> Hey, Stupid question here but do you carry a flashlight ? I'm just wondering when you would use it really .. I've never seen anyone need to use a flashlight , would it be fore like MVA's where its kinda dark? or in what type of situations would you use it mainly ? Dark obviously .. but usually FOR ME anyways , it's not dark 98% of the time


Ive caried a flashlight with me since i started. Its very useful in cramped apartments, lighting up house numbers when on scene, inside wrecked vehicles to look for victims and ive been to quite a few poorly lit trailer parks where you want as much visibility as possible.


----------



## NPO (Jun 30, 2018)

I carry a flashlight. A Stream light Stinger. It's great. We have chargers for them in the truck so when it gets low I put it in there for a few hours.

I have a flashlight holder for my belt. My flashlight is one of my best investments. I work nights in a rural forrested area with low/fixed income families. The homes are often dark and street lights aren't a thing out here. I use it nearly every day on duty.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2018)

I carry as little as possible. When I’m working EMS it’s as follows.

Knife
Shears
Radio
Flashlight
Stethoscope
Rite in the Rain pen
Rite in the Rain EMS vital signs pad

Anything else that I may need is in my company provided jump bag. 

No need for a duty belt TBH, unless your working in a dual role setting.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jul 1, 2018)

‘Shove it all in your pockets’ is a great idea, when you have pockets. My employer only authorizes straight legged pants. You can, at your expense of 15 dollars a pocket, add ‘cut’ pockets into the issued pants, but they aren’t the same as what might be considered ‘standard’ EMT pants.

Ive worn a duty belt that had a radio holster(which I liked because I can’t seem to keep the thing clipped to my belt), glove pouch, flashlight(which I personally use all the time, ymmv), leatherman(which I nearly never use, but when I need it, its clutch) and shears. No OPA pouches, no speed loader pouches stuffed with gloves, etc. basically, no nonsense, just utility.

I don’t wear a belt anymore, but I don’t look down on those that do. As long as you keep it to the minimum amount of stuff you need(my list isn’t a bad start), it’s not the end of the world. Now, I clip the radio to my belt(and drop it at least once a call, shears, small penlight in my shirt pocket. In my bag there’s a bigger flashlight, leatherman, various odds and ends. I trap a pair of gloves when I hop out of the truck from the box we keep in between the seats.

You do you. Tell anybody that break your balls to pick a cheek and kiss it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2018)

Working in the office now, it’s a radio on a strap and a knife in my pocket. I love not having to carry all the stuff.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 2, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Working in the office now, it’s a radio on a strap and a knife in my pocket. I love not having to carry all the stuff.


I'm surprised you carry a knife.... i would have thought the only thing you would carry is a pen and maybe an ICS vest 


CodeBru1984 said:


> No need for a duty belt TBH, unless your working in a dual role setting.


What dual role are you referring to?  because I never never seen a firefighter wear a duty belt (it would be super uncomfortable to wear under turnout gear).

To the OP, must of it depends on where you work.  At my first full time paid 911 job, the majority of people wore belts, primarily to clip their radio to.  They used the all in one radio holder, because it was a much more comfortable than just a belt clip (when we had them).  I never liked them, but I did like the idea of a secure radio holder, so I bought a swivel radio holder, with a case for our particular radio.  As time progressed, there became more instances where I was thinking (now where are the damn trauma sheers, and I would pay for some more light), so I added a small flashlight and sheers... and a cheap multitool just because.  And then a glove pouch, and belt keepers to secure some leather gloves, because I was on a call and said "damn, my glove just tore, I wish I had another paid that I could put on without having to go back to the truck....."  When I wanted to take it all off, four snaps later and it was off, and easily put back on.

But that's also with standard 4 pocket pants.  2 front, 2 back, that's it, with barely enough space for my wallet.  When I got a job that allowed EMS pants, I don't wear the belt much anymore.  Sheers are snapped on one pocket, small flashlight on radio strap, leather gloves in cargo pocket, scope in zipper cargo pocket, and I keep the swivel holder receptical on my regular belt.  

I wouldn't wear a duty belt on my first day to work, nor would I spend money on any additional stuff.  see what others wear.  and then when you have that moment of "you know, I wish I had xyz at my fingertips," you can thinking about adding it.  and then decide if it is worth purchasing.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> What dual role are you referring to?  because I never never seen a firefighter wear a duty belt (it would be super uncomfortable to wear under turnout gear).



I was referring to dual role as Law Enforcement/EMS.


----------



## vc85 (Jul 2, 2018)

The only thing on my belt is a radio and pager

In my EMS/BDU pants I carry:

Gloves
Trauma Shears
Penlight
Pen
PCR cards
Pulse Ox
Stethoscope 

I also have an agency provided trauma and oxygen bag due to it being a volunteer agency and how far out I am


----------



## chriscemt (Jul 2, 2018)

COmedic17 said:


> I wear a belt to keep my pants from falling off. But that's really the only purpose my belt serves.
> 
> I have shears, penlight, pens, stethoscope, and a small flashlight in my pockets. Only thing on my belt is a radio if I'm on a call. If I'm at the station, the radio is on the table next to me.



This.  I keep a bunch of personal items on me in my pockets (phone charger, phone, wallet, keys, raptors, notebook (it's one of those bank issued leather bound calendars - works great!), pens, gloves, and a flashlight that for like 98% of it's use was for looking for my phone or it's charger under the seat...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2018)

hometownmedic5 said:


> Shove it all in your pockets’ is a great idea, when you have pockets. My employer only authorizes straight legged pants. You can, at your expense of 15 dollars a pocket, add ‘cut’ pockets into the issued pants, but they aren’t the same as what might be considered ‘standard’ EMT pants.


My entire time in EMS, from private IFT only to BLS 911 to Fire BLS First response (non transporting) now...I have only ever had "straight leg" pants (i.e. only standard hip pockets, I've only ever had cargo pockets in my Army uniforms, which I never did anything EMS related).

And I have never once found myself wishing I had cargo pockets full of shears or 4x4s or penlights or stethoscopes or or or...
Everything I have ever needed on a call has always come out of the gear bags brought into scene with me. 

I have zero need/desire to carry an entire jump bag worth of contents around on my person all day long in between calls when that's all just extra weight and bulk that's completely unnecessary. Even in the Army when my uniforms had cargo pockets I rarely kept more than the minimum in there. (i.e. just my beret and patrol cap and not much else usually)


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jul 3, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> My entire time in EMS, from private IFT only to BLS 911 to Fire BLS First response (non transporting) now...I have only ever had "straight leg" pants (i.e. only standard hip pockets, I've only ever had cargo pockets in my Army uniforms, which I never did anything EMS related).
> 
> And I have never once found myself wishing I had cargo pockets full of shears or 4x4s or penlights or stethoscopes or or or...
> Everything I have ever needed on a call has always come out of the gear bags brought into scene with me.
> ...



I totally get that one can get by without one, as I do on a daily basis. I’m merely attempting to illustrate that, within reason, they aren’t as egregious a sin as some make them out to be. Sure, if you pack your belt buckle to buckle with pouches stuffed with crap you never need, you’re kind of a knob, but as with everything in life, there’s a balance. I don’t wear a belt anymore, primarily because my belt shrunk and no longer fits me, but I don’t automatically look down on someone who chooses to do so. I instead choose to take a more informed standpoint and examine whether they are doing so out of utility or whackerdom, as I see a separation in the two concepts. YMMV.


----------



## NPO (Jul 3, 2018)

hometownmedic5 said:


> I totally get that one can get by without one, as I do on a daily basis. I’m merely attempting to illustrate that, within reason, they aren’t as egregious a sin as some make them out to be. Sure, if you pack your belt buckle to buckle with pouches stuffed with crap you never need, you’re kind of a knob, but as with everything in life, there’s a balance. I don’t wear a belt anymore, primarily because my belt shrunk and no longer fits me, but I don’t automatically look down on someone who chooses to do so. I instead choose to take a more informed standpoint and examine whether they are doing so out of utility or whackerdom, as I see a separation in the two concepts. YMMV.


I completely agree. This is how I look at it. I am considering getting a duty belt to hold the stuff currently in my pant belt. I want to be able to take off my scissors, radio, pager, and flashlight when I get to the station to maximize lounging potential, but be able to grab it all in one quick step.

Nearly everyone at my work wears one. Way more utility in a belt than a radio strap in my opinion, which was the other option.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 3, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> And I have never once found myself wishing I had cargo pockets full of shears or 4x4s or penlights or stethoscopes or or or...


who keeps 4x4s in their pockets??? and full of sheers?  one pair of sheers snapped to a pocket does not equate being full of sheers.  some people like penlights, some schools mandate that EMT students purchase their own penlight for clinicals.  I tend to keep my scope around my neck, but have also been on calls when I didn't want it to be easily grabbed by an EDP.  except for tape... it never hurts to have a roll of 2 or 3 inch tape on your person





Jim37F said:


> Everything I have ever needed on a call has always come out of the gear bags brought into scene with me.


I can assure you, my scope is much higher quality than the POS in the gear bag (although my FD bought littmanns, so I have been leaving my scope in my SCBA mask bag more and more).





Jim37F said:


> I have zero need/desire to carry an entire jump bag worth of contents around on my person all day long in between calls when that's all just extra weight and bulk that's completely unnecessary.


I agree.... which is why you don't see me carrying around a BVM in my pants pocket.  No one is saying to carry all the stuff, but those things that you wish you had at your finger tips that aren't easily accessible.....


NPO said:


> I want to be able to take off my scissors, radio, pager, and flashlight when I get to the station to maximize lounging potential, but be able to grab it all in one quick step.


to be totally honest, I only wore my belt when i worked on an urban unit, where we didn't spend much time in the station.  belt keepers kept it from moving much, and I rarely took it off (the radio was frequently unswiveled and off the belt when I was sitting).  the biggest advantage was I could put it on quickly, and have all my stuff where I wanted it, and when my shift was over, removed the belt keepers, and put it right back in my EMS bag for the next shift.


NPO said:


> Way more utility in a belt than a radio strap in my opinion, which was the other option.


Radio strap is great for a radio, provided you have a speaker mic (we didn't, but some people bought their own).  that's about it (although I have seen people clip a knife of flashlight to their belt too).  great for slow ems units, or when your primary job doesn't require frequent talking on the radio.


----------



## NPO (Jul 3, 2018)

My problem with the radio strap, is the radio isn't really secured to you. Not that I worry about losing it, I just don't want to swinging around and catching on things, and the belt clip is just one more step to use it.

BUT I say all this with never having used one. Maybe it's a lot better than I imagine.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 3, 2018)

get an anti-sway strap, like the one pictured below, and it will help limit the radio swinging around and catching on things.  one side goes to the radio holder, the the goes to your belt-loop.  best $8 I ever spent.


----------



## Trvlr (Aug 7, 2018)

My department is also straight leg only pants. So a majority of my things are on my radio strap. 

Pockets: Knife, pair of gloves, and  Listerine strips. 
Radio strap: Radio, Streamlight PolyTac light, shears, pen, and pen light. 

Also as DrParasite mentioned, anti-sway strap resolves your problem with the radio banging around. I work in Fire/EMS in cities that are very hit or miss if we're busy. I spend most of the time at the station since I'm a white cloud; so radio strap is my preference.


----------



## charliefox42 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here’s what I normally carry in my pockets; only a glove pouch, phone and radio are on my belt


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 13, 2018)

EMTJosh9 said:


> Hey, Stupid question here but do you carry a flashlight ? I'm just wondering when you would use it really .. I've never seen anyone need to use a flashlight , would it be fore like MVA's where its kinda dark? or in what type of situations would you use it mainly ? Dark obviously .. but usually FOR ME anyways , it's not dark 98% of the time



A good bright light is critical for doing a rapid scene sweep in dark and creepy places. Think an assault call in a dark lot. They're also good for signaling. A high lumen flashlight can also be a fairly effective way to disorient a potential bad guy.
I've also had two calls to homes where the power had been turned off and I was the only one present with anything more than a pen light.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 13, 2018)

I can't count the number of times I've kicked myself for not having a flashlight on me on a scene...

Don't discount a headlamp either for urban EMS...carrying the bags and gurney, navigating thru a yard to the back of the house when there's no lights on at all...

Auto accidents (especially auto vs pedestrians in the middle of the street with narry a streetlamp nearby) where it's dark and you need both of your hands

Pt homes that only ever seem to have one half burnt out bulb in the far corner of the room...

Etc etc etc...


----------



## charliefox42 (Sep 13, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I can't count the number of times I've kicked myself for not having a flashlight on me on a scene...
> 
> Don't discount a headlamp either for urban EMS...carrying the bags and gurney, navigating thru a yard to the back of the house when there's no lights on at all...
> 
> ...


I use the Nitecore Thumb for scene and back-of-the-rig lighting, especially on long transports when the patient is sleeping and I don’t want to disturb them. The red light is kind of weak, but the white has three or four settings. Good light for $20.


----------

